# Pork Shoulder on sale



## iso (Dec 27, 2007)

Monroe, WA Safeway has pork shoulder on sale for $0.79/pound. Two shoulders per package. I saved over $32.00 on a single package. They look pretty good. Nice fat cap, not too thick and good fat marble through the meat. Looks to be good candidates for pulled pork this weekend. Not as good as Silvana Meat's pork but better than Cash & Carry's pork.

Not sure if other Safeway's will have these on sale as well.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 27, 2007)

the whole shoulder?

not just a butt?

nice


----------



## iso (Dec 27, 2007)

Dunno.  Don't know what a whole shoulder looks like.  Probably just the butt.  The tag says Pork Shoulder blade.  The whole package is about 15.5 pounds in two pieces.  I also picked up a block of pork fat to render out for other recipies.

Trying to talk the wife into letting me get a freezer to store meat in.  Meat sales like this are great for stocking up for BBQs & campout during the motorcycle season.

The big question is what I am going to do with this round of pork.  The mustard & rub thing is getting routine.  Found some chipolte(SP?) mustard to try.  Maybe I'll brine & inject one this time.


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 27, 2007)

i just paid 1.89 yesterday,good score


----------



## walking dude (Dec 27, 2007)

i make bacon outta em...........or even a cheater ham............

butt when i just do butts.......i ALWAYS inject and brine........not for moisture......but for added flavor


----------



## gramason (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice, the lowest ive seen it was .99 a lb.


----------



## ga_smoker (Dec 28, 2007)

Butts on sale here at 2 different stores. One at .99 and the other at .88. I'll be buying one to smoke this weekend and I'll grab a few more to throw in the freezer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Steve


----------

